# Shimano Curado CU-201 Parts Needed



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Does anyone have an old left handed Curado laying around that I could buy a part from? I already tried Shimano, FTU and SW Parts and they are all out. I need part number 1524 "Thumb Rest". See the diagram below. 
Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Bantam1, any ideas.....other than buying another reel? 

I will keep it around for spare parts if nothing else. I still have one of these reels in my line up. It's great for fighting redfish.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Your best chance is one of the sources you listed. They have been discontinued by Shimano Japan. I checked our drawer in the repair department and it was empty.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

try this place i have goten good service from them in the past
www.dadsoletackle.com


----------



## gmassey (Jan 13, 2006)

Did you ever find your parts? I have been rebuilding a couple reels that i have and have found most of the parts on ebay! Search "curado 201 parts" and there will be plenty. The guy has a submit offer tab, try that first before paying full price.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

These guys found some parts for me before, haddrellspoint.com. Worth checking them.


----------

